# Allen Amp Kit



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone has advice on how a person might get an Allen amp kit delivered to Canada with the border closed?
I've talked to David and he will not ship to Canada. In the past with such purchases, since I live an hour from the Maine border, I've had parcels shipped to a mailbox type business and driven over to pick it up.
The border may reopen soon but not sure I'm excited to jump right in and confront the risks and hassles of back and forth across the border.
Hopefully not spending hundreds of $ extra to accomplish it too!
Any suggestions?


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Hi, I’m trying to get a head cab for my Allen Brown Sugar combo. I contacted him and he just said he doesn’t ship to Canada. I’m wondering if that’s just something he’s stopped doing since the border closing/pandemic?
Apparently my amp was built here in Ontario back in 2018 so I’m guessing he used to ship here..


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

He told me that it is due to bad experiences he had with shipping and he seemed pretty firm that the policy isn't going to change!
You could likely get a cabinet made in Canada?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There are tons of re-shipping companies out there. Have it shipped it to them, and they will ship it to you. It will cost you shipping twice but at least you can get what you want


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use one of those re-ship companies too for anything that won't ship to Canada. You pay, but sometimes it's the only option you have.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

ykram57 said:


> Hi, I’m trying to get a head cab for my Allen Brown Sugar combo. I contacted him and he just said he doesn’t ship to Canada. I’m wondering if that’s just something he’s stopped doing since the border closing/pandemic?
> Apparently my amp was built here in Ontario back in 2018 so I’m guessing he used to ship here..


Why don't you get Derrick Bell to build you a cab for your head? He does amazing work, he's Canadian and many people here on GC have used his cabs. I will PM you his contact info.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Derick seems to be on some sort of hiatus. he no longer has a facebook page and if you contact him directly there is no reply


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> There are tons of re-shipping companies out there. Have it shipped it to them, and they will ship it to you. It will cost you shipping twice but at least you can get what you want


Can anyone recommend a good reshipper? I did a quick Google search and a couple that I looked at had pretty dismal reviews.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used a place called Can-Am but you have to cross the border to pickup. I have not tried a reshipper personally.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

ampaholic said:


> Can anyone recommend a good reshipper? I did a quick Google search and a couple that I looked at had pretty dismal reviews.


I haven't personally used them but I've heard good things about this one: Vyking Ship - USA Shopping & International Shipping Services


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Personally I would try to find another brand or custom cabinet for your amp.
The Allen cabs are nothing to write home about quality wise, and the chassis should be a standard size.
Also any company that won't ship to Canada does NOT deserve my business. Why should I go to all the trouble of finding a re-shipper or cross the boarder to get an item. Especially when there are alternatives.
Having bad experiences shipping to Canada is a load of bull. He is either too lazy or too inept to do the 5 minutes of paperwork.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

[email protected]

for derrick


----------

